

Ask HN: Expertise in Data Modeling - g0th0s

Hi HN,<p>I have a basic understanding of Data Modeling concepts and am looking to improve this.<p>Thanks
======
mwetzler
Might want to checkout Zipfian Academy if you're in the bay area!
[http://zipfianacademy.com/](http://zipfianacademy.com/)

